# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  الگوریتم تشخیص حروف دست نویس

## mahla_a20

سلام من 3 روش برای این الگوریتم نیاز دارم اگه ممکنه منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Reyhane7

> سلام من 3 روش برای این الگوریتم نیاز دارم اگه ممکنه منو راهنمایی کنید.


 ابتدا اين مقالات رو مطالعه بفرمائيد: :لبخند گشاده!: 
 :چشمک: 
*سيستم بازشناسي حروف دست نويس فارسي بر اساس الگوريتم آموزش فعال*

*تشخیص دست خط به زبان فارسی*

----------


## mo_ra2020

من در حال انجام تشخیص حروف دست نویس فارسی هستم.بانک مربوطه را هم دارم.ولی در انتخاب فیچر ها مشکل دارم.مرا راهنمایی کنید
ایمیل:mo_ra2020@yahoo.com

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

چندین راه برای انجام این کار وجود داره.
1- از تصویر skeleton  بگیرید و تصویر skeleton را به گراف تبدیل کنید و سپس graph matching.
2- از تصویر skeleton بگیرید و تصویر skeleton  رابه گراف تبدیل کنید و سپس نمونه های موجود در هر رقم را در یک کلاستر قرار بدید و سپس از HMM استفاده کنید.
3- تصاویر مربوط به رقم را در یک کلاستر قرار دهید و هر ستون را به عنوان توالی به HMM  بدید.
4- از روش های مبتنی بر descriptor استفاده کنید fourier descriptor و zernik.
این 4 روش از جمله روش های مقاوم هستند که با آنها جواب خوبی بدست میارید.

----------

